
Spectre/Meltdown: An Azure retrospective [video] - ToFab123
https://twitter.com/h0x0d/status/1190448255479336960
======
ToFab123
Video from Microsoft's Ignite Event about patching Azure to mitigate Spectre
and Meltdown bugs

[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Ignite-
Cont...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Ignite-
Content-2019/Spectre-Meltdown-An-Azure-retrospective/m-p/946375)

The registers description of the linked video:

>The session was unusual. The main part was a video describing the build-up to
the Spectre and Meltdown reveal in January 2018. The specific problem was
discovered by Google's Project Zero in June 2017, but was kept under embargo
for six months. Microsoft was among those companies in the know, furiously
patching Windows and its Azure platform, before the embargo on disclosure
lifted on 10 January 2018. Open-source systems like Linux are patched in the
open, though, and changes to the kernel, along with industry sources, tipped
off The Register.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/12/spectre_meltdown_mi...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/12/spectre_meltdown_microsoft_azure/)

